# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Verlamd na herniaoperatie

## mevrouw jansen

Wie heeft soortgelijke ervaring met dr G. Hominga of Medinova?

----------


## mevrouw jansen

Sorry, het is Homminga, met 2 X m

----------


## mariantiemens

Hallo,ik reageer wel laat maar ik ben pas een paar dgen hierbij.
Ik ben namelijk door dezelde arts geopereerd aan een hernia en ik kon na mijn operatie ook niet goed meer lopen tijdelijke verlammingen gehad door zenuwpijn enz.
Het wordt 10 jan 4 jaar geleden en ik heb nog steets een dood gevoel in mijn voet maar ik loop weer goed maar het ergste is dat ik de pijnen in mijn rug oog gewoon weer terug heb dus slechter geworden dan het was.
Wij hebben regelmatig geklaagt maar dr Homminga god weet alleen hoelang het gaat duren met die pijn en daar kon ik het mee doen.
Ik hoop dat het weer wat beter gaat want bij mij heeft het ook bijna 3 jaar geduurd voor ik het allemaal had verwerkt zoals aangepaste schoenen en zo maar het is beter.
vriedelijke groet Marian

----------


## Kiara

oh oh wat erg! i hoop dat het goed komt.

Sterkte.

----------


## binken

Hallo,
 :Mad: 
Ik heb net als U jammergenoeg ook deze ervaring moeten mee maken!!

Ik ben 5 september 2008 geopereerd door dokter Homminga
( vastzetten rug )
Ben met een gedeeltelijke dwarslaesie wakker geworden, de cage was door mijn zenuw heen geschoten, ben door een andere arts direct geopereerd want na 24 uur is het onherstelbaar.
Bleef echter pijn houden, en na 2 weken bleek dat ook de schroeven door de zenuw heen zaten, dus weer geopereerd om de schroeven te verwijderen.
Conclusie!! Alles wat dokter Homminga in mijn rug heeft geplaatst zat fout en is er na een hel van 3 weken weer uitgehaald.Drie maanden plat op bed gelegen.
Ik heb heel veel plaatselijke verlammingen en vreselijk veel zenuwpijn in mijn benen, kan geen schoenen aan vanwege aanrakingpijn, en heb een dekenboog om mijn voeten maar met niets in aanraking te laten komen.Loop heel slecht nu, 2 sleepvoeten.
Plassen etc. gaat moeizaam maar met behulp van andere spieren lukt het weer.
Slik nog elke dag morfine en lyrica anders is de pijn niet uit te houden.
Dokter Homminga wilde heel graag op de hoogte blijven over mijn situatie,
maar heeft nooit meer iets van zich laten horen. Gerda

----------


## katje45

Hallo Binken,

Klinkt niet lekker wat er allemaal gebeurd is. Welk niveau heeft de spondylodese plaatsgevonden ?
Wil je heel veel sterkte wensen!

----------


## binken

Hallo,

Het niveau is l5/S1, dank je wel voor medeleven!

Groeten Gerda

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Kan er uiteindelijk nu nog wat aangedaan worden? Of is het al duidelijk dat het blijvend is ?
Heb je ook al een klacht tegen deze arts ingediend?
Jeetje zo zie je maar hoe fout het ook kan gaan tijdens zo'n operatie. Zou je misschien nu nog voor de Axialif methode kunnen kiezen ? Op die manier is het volgens mij een stuk veiliger.

----------


## binken

Hallo,

Zoals het er nu uitziet kan er niets meer aan gedaan worden en is het wel blijvend!
Klacht indienen heeft denk ik weinig zin, want je moet voor de operatie tekenen voor de eventuele risico's. Ik ben vorig jaar bij dokter zeilstra in zwolle geweest voor de axialif, kwam daar niet voor in aanmerking,de rug was te slecht hiervoor, advies spondylodese.
Dit heb ik dus door dokter Homminga laten doen, daar mijn vorige 2 herniaoperatie's ook door dokter Homminga zijn gedaan, toen naar alle tevredenheid.

Groeten Gerda

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Ik zou het eerlijk gezegd niet weten. Maar het is gewoon verschikkelijk balen dat dit je overkomen is. Hij heeft op dat moment wel gedaan wat hij kon doen en dat was de operatie die door de andere arts gedaan is. Moet je niet nog op controle komen bij die andere arts ? Wie weet wat voor een tips die je kan geven.

----------


## binken

Hallo,

Bij de arts die de hersteloperatie's heeft gedaan ben ik vorige week ontslagen, foto van de rug ziet er goed uit.
Chirurgies gezien, operatie geslaagd,mag wel altijd terug komen bij eventuele vragen of verwijderen van de schroeven ( ben blij dat ze net vastzitten )
Bij de neuroloog wel onder controle blijven, volgende week een emg van de spieren en zenuwen.
Vandaag lyrica afbouwen en volgende week overgaan op neurontin, hoop dat het wat doet.
Sta al 3 maanden op de wachtlijst voor revalidatie, gisteren gebeld, kan nog wel 6 weken duren.
De arts bij wie ik sta ingeschreven heeft een ongeluk gehad, hoezo pech!!

Groeten Gerda

----------


## katje45

Hallo Gerda,

Ontslagen, maar moet je dan niet terug komen voor controle ? Normaliter krijg je een controle ct scan na verloop van tijd om te kijken of er voldoende botaangroei is. 

Is het EMG al gedaan ?

Neurontin oftewel Gabapentine slik ik al enige tijd. Hoop voor je dat het beter helpt bij je dan de Lyrica.

----------


## binken

Hallo,

Vrijdag emg gehad, uitslag 10 februari!
Mag ik vragen wat er met jou is gebeurd aangezien je ook neurontin slikt?

Groetjes Gerda

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

De Neurontin ( Gabapentine) slik ik vanwege een verkalkte hernia in mijn nek welke zenuwpijn in mijn schouder,arm, hand en vinger geeft.

Sterkte met de uitslag van je EMG.

----------


## raylel

Hey Mevrouw Jansen,
Nog reacties gehad op jouw vraag of er meer mensen zijn met slechte ervaringen met Klein Rosendael/Dr.Homminga?? Ben erg benieuwd ben zelf daar 2 x geopereerd maar gaat alsmaar slechter ben daarna nog elders geholpen.

----------


## raylel

Je kunt toch altijd een klacht indienen zeker als er sprake is van een "medische kunstfout" maakt het niet uit of je een ïnformed conscent hebt getekend

----------


## katje45

Hallo Raylel,

Mag ik vragen wat er bij jou gedaan is en welke problemen je nu ondervindt?

----------


## raylel

Hey Katje 45,
Vanaf 1996 heb ik eigenlijk al rugklachten, vaak naar de huisarts geweest en die realteerde de klachten aan mijn drukke baan, overbelasting etc. Dus dan kreeg ik weer fysiotherapie en dan ging het weer een tijdje redelijk, aangepaste stoel gekregen in de auto etc.Zo wat doorgerommeld, uiteindelijk in 2005 na veel vragen een doorverwijzing gekregen voor het Canisiusziekenhuis in NIjmegen. Daar constateerde men direct na een MRI een hernia op L5-S1. Eerst een blokkade gehad en vervolgens wilde men gaan opereren. De wachttijd bedroeg echter 4-5 maanden. Ik heb toen mijn zorgverzekeraar gebeld voor wachtlijstbemiddeling en die kwamen met Kliniek Klein Rosendael op de proppen en inderdaad binnen 2 weken een afspraak met Dr.Homminga. Eeen kort onderzoek gehad opnieuw een Mri scan en een foto gemaakt en binnen 2 weken op de operatietafel.Operatie verder zonder complicaties verlopen en 's-middags om 16.00 met een busje naar het zorghotel in Laag-Keppel. Ben wel altijd toch pijn blijven houden (wel wat minder) Eind 2006 kreeg ik weer meer last en midden 2007 was het weer hopeloos. Weer teruggeweest naar Klein Rosendael en weer een Mri en een foto laten maken. Volgens Homminga was er weer sprake van een recidief hernia zelfde niveau aan de andere kant van de wervel. Later heb ik een verslag opgevraagd van de radioloog van de rugpoli Velp en die had geen recidief hernia geconstateerd maar discopathie en bulging etc. In september 2007 opnieuw geopereerd, na de operatie bleef de pijn in het been en rug , maar dat had volgens H. tijd nodig.Ook bleek ik op mijn kamer in de kliniek bij het opstaan nog een "lekkage" te hebben en hier is ook geen melding van gemaakt in het dossier. In oktober had ik weer net zoveel klachten als voor de operatie dus weer terug naar Klein Rosendael, Mri scan gemaakt en H. vertelde dat de hernia weg was en meer kon hij niet doen, dan moest ik maar naar de rugpoli. Vervolgens in december terug naar het Canisius in Nijmegen voor een second opinion. De neurochirurg daar was van mening dat er te weinig ruimte was gemaakt voor de zenuw. Opnieuw geopereerd in januari 2008, ook nos wat discus splinters weggehaald etc. Klachten bleven en nu ben ik inmiddels onder behandeling bij het pijn behandelcentrum Dekkerswald waar ze epidurale injecties hebben gedaan, een epiduroscopie en als laatste mogelijkheid krijg ik daar a.s. dinsdag een neurostimulator geimplanteerd om de pijn te onderdrukken. Ik ben nu benieuwd naar "lotgenoten" en of mensen een klacht hebben ingediend of een procedure zijn gestart (medische kunstfout) en wat daar de resultaten van zijn. 
gr
Raymond

----------


## katje45

Hoi Raymond,

Klinkt zeker niet lekker allemaal. En dan ook nu een neurostimulator te krijgen.
Wil je daarvoor alvast veel sterkte wensen!
Kan me voorstellen dat je er wat mee wilt. Hoop voor je dat er mensen gaan reageren voor je.

Nog 1 vraagje: Is je wervel ook vastgezet tijdens je laatste operatie ?

Nogmaal sterkte dinsdag!

----------


## raylel

Nee dat is niet gebeurd, dank je wel is best wel spannend!

----------


## mariantiemens

Hallo,

Het is bij mij nu 4 jaar geleden,en ja ik heb een klacht ingediend maar nooit iets van gehoord.
Hen nog altijd pijn in mijn rug en ga nog regelmatig naar de pijn polie in Gouda.
Maar ik moet eerlijk zijn er is nu wel mee te leven vergeleken met 3 jaar terug na de operatie .TOEN WAS HET EEN HEL.
En tegen mij werd toen ook gezegd dat het niet beter zou worden. Maar een zenuw geneest mm voor mm en dat kan 2 jaar duren,hoop doet leven
vriendelijke groeten Marian

----------


## katje45

> Hallo,
> 
> Het is bij mij nu 4 jaar geleden,en ja ik heb een klacht ingediend maar nooit iets van gehoord.
> Hen nog altijd pijn in mijn rug en ga nog regelmatig naar de pijn polie in Gouda.
> Maar ik moet eerlijk zijn er is nu wel mee te leven vergeleken met 3 jaar terug na de operatie .TOEN WAS HET EEN HEL.
> En tegen mij werd toen ook gezegd dat het niet beter zou worden. Maar een zenuw geneest mm voor mm en dat kan 2 jaar duren,hoop doet leven
> vriendelijke groeten Marian



Hallo Marian,

Ik vind het eigenlijk verschikkelijk te horen dat je nooit iets over je klacht gehoord hebt. Dit is zeker niet volgens de regels die ze horen te hanteren.
En dat je hiervoor toch ook regelmatig naar de pijnpoli moet lijkt mij toch ook niet echt lekker. En zoals je al schreef "toen was het een hel". Mag ik vragen hoe je gevoelens nu zijn ten opzicht van dit alles ?

----------


## hilwoe

Ik ben ook geopereerd door dr.Homminga in dec.2009.
Werd ook gek van de pijn en kon het alleen maar uithouden door rond te lopen
en daarna zetpil diclofenac 50 en paracetamol 1000mg, het hielp niet zoveel tegen de pijn maar ik kon weer even slapen.
Ik heb nog steeds pijn in mijn rug been en verdoofde voet, dat zou 10 weken kunnen duren volgens het protocol.
Heb ook de uitslag van de MRI van voor de operatie opgevraagd en daaruit blijkt er ook een forse wortelcyste te zitten waar mij niets van verteld is.
Ik durf niet terug te gaan vanwege alle berichten die ik hier en elders hoor en lees (verlamming, incontinentie e.d.)
Henriette

----------


## hilwoe

Sorry het moet december 2008 zijn.

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Ik ken iemand in mijn omgeving die door dr. Homminga met succes geopereerd is. Dus dat kan ook.
Maar misschien als je zoveel last hebt is het misschien raadzaam om je klachten eerst ergens anders te laten onderzoeken. Je kan altijd nog terug naar dr. Homminga. Alleen doen ze vaak niet eerder iets dan na 6 maanden.

Heb je overigens nog wel evt. telefonisch contact met dr. Homminga opgenomen over je klachten die je nu hebt?

----------


## simpiebruijn

Hallo, Ik heb ook een nare ervaring met dr homminga 4 maart geopereerd aan een hernia tenminste dat dacht hij te zien op de mri scan nou bleek achteraf dat hij de verkeerde mri scan heeft bekeken toen ik voor de eerste keer daar was. Hij heeft een scan van iemand anders bekeken toen en niet die van mij. Op de dag van de operatie heeft hij dus wel op mij scan gekeken en zag toen niks maar omdat ik al zolang klachten had en dat ik veel pijn had heeft hij mij toch geopereerd en zoals hij zegt een hernia weggehaald op niveau l5 s1 zoiets. Na de operatie kwam ik erachter dat mijn voet en kuit gevoelloos was alsof hij sliep. Toen heeft de verpleegster de dokter gebeld en die heeft het hele verhaal toen pas verteld dus na de operatie. Hij zei dat heeft de tijd nodig komt goed. Nou ik naar huis en na 2 dagen nam de pijn hevig toe dat kon stond in de beschrijving oke geen onrust nog, maar het bleef en werd steeds heftiger kon bijna niet meer lopen. Ook werd mijn voet steeds blauw en dik erg raar dus. Na contact met de huisarts kon ik na 3 weken terug hij schrok ervan en zei het gaat echt niet goed he had ik niet verwacht zei hij ook nog. Ik moest een mri scan laten maken meteen en hij belde de volgende dag voor de uitslag er was niks op te zien dus kijk het maar weer aan kan nog wel 4-6 weken duren. Heb toen meteen de huisarts gebeld want hij was heel wazig aan de telefoon. Nou heb ik met de huisarts afgesproken dat ik morgen kan bellen als het nog niet verbeterd is. Nou ik kan je vertellen verbeterd is het zeker niet en ik lig al 5 weken beneden op een bed en kom er alleen uit om naar de wc te gaan en te eten meer kan ik niet. Dus als ik morgen bel hoop ik dat hij er iets aan gaat doen want ik ben slechter als voor de operatie en ben het spuug zat. Ben een vrouw van 34 met 2 kindjes van 8 en 5 dus moet erveel geregeld worden en ook dat ben ik spuug zat.
Ik laat nog wel weten hoe het afloopt.

Groetjes simpie

----------


## katje45

Hoi Simpie,

Lijkt mij niet lekker allemaal dit te lezen. Maar die blauwe voet kan dat niet evt. beginnende dystrofie zijn?
Overigens vind ik het heel verkeerd dat hij een verkeerde MRI voor zich had en vind dat hij eigenlijk nog niks had mogen doen zonder overleg met jou.
Hoop dat er een goede oplossing voor je komt en dat je huisarts de juiste actie voor je kan ondernemen.
Wil je heel veel sterkte wensen!

----------


## simpiebruijn

Hallo, nou ik heb hem gesproken en hij zegt dat ik alleen een injectie kan krijgen en anders een andere dokter zoeken. Nou een injectie heeft hij zelf twee weken geleden afgeraden en de huisarts ook dus ik zei dat ik dat niet wil. Uiteindelijk zei hij mijn assistent beld je nog wel en toen gooide hij de hoorn erop. Dat kan toch niet dit is toch echt onproffesioneel. Ik heb meteen de huisarts gebeld en die was vrij ze belt morgen terug ik hoop dat zei iets kan doen. De assistent van dr homminga heeft nog wel gebeld en gaat er een melding van maken van de manier waarop hij mij behandelt heeft. Dus ik ben benieuwd. 

Heeft iemand een suggestie waar ik moet zijn om een klacht tegen hem indienen?

Groetjes simone

----------


## katje45

Hallo Simone,

Een klacht indienen tegen hem gaat vaak via de kliniek waar hij werkt. Vaak heb je al een klachten formulier op de site staan, maar kon deze niet voor je vinden. Als het goed is gaan ze dan contact met je opnemen en kijken wat er aan deze klacht gedaan kan worden. Daar is over het algemeen een klachten functionaris voor aangesteld.
Neem in ieder geval geen genoegen met dat je een formulier hebt moeten ondertekenen.
Sterkte !

----------


## simpiebruijn

Hallo, Katje,

Via de huisarts wordt een second opinion aangevraagd moet volgende week vrijdag naar een neuroloog dus dat is vrij vlot. En heb ook een klacht ingediend bij de kliniek. Dus benieuwd wat hier weer allemaal uitkomt. 

Groetjes simone

----------


## katje45

Hoi Simone,

Laat wat horen als je wat weet van je klacht. Kan een hulp zijn voor anderen mensen.

Verder wil ik je voor volgende week sterkte wensen bij de neuroloog. Hoop dat hij wat voor je kan betekenen.

----------


## simpiebruijn

Hallo, Het is dus een zenuwbeschadiging en krijg een zenuwblokkade. Heb een of andere kuur gehad maar dat heeft niks geholpen. Slik nu lyrica, zaldiar, piroxicam en vitamine b.
Ik hoop dat die injectie helpt dat de pijn minder wordt. 
En ga ook een officiele klacht indienen tegen dr. Homminga. Ben benieuwd want wat betreft is het jammer dat we niet in amerika wonen.

Groetjes simone

----------


## katje45

Hoi Simone,

Was benieuwd of je al een zenuwblokkad hebt gehad?
En of je al wat meer weet tegen de klacht die je ingediend hebt?

Wil je in ieder geval heel veel sterkte wensen!

----------


## simpiebruijn

Hoi Katje,

Ik krijg volgende week donderdag de blokkade dus ben benieuwd. En heb inmiddels een advocaat ingeschakeld maar moet nog even afwachten of hij er een zaak van kan maken dus nog even afwachten. En heb er ook nog een tumor in mijn schildklier bij gekregen moet geopereerd worden en dan wordt er gekeken of het goed of kwaadaardig is. Ik hoop dat we nog op vakantie kunnen want dat hebben we echt nodig. Genoeg gezeur hoe is inmiddels met jou?

Groetjes simone

----------


## katje45

Hoi Simone,

Wat verschikkelijk dat je dit er nog bovenop krijgt ( die tumor in je schildklier). Hoop dat je hier snel aan geholpen kan worden.

Wil je verder veel sterkte wensen met de blokkade as. donderdag en ga hard duimen dat deze een goed effect geeft.

Verder ga ik ook hard duimen dat je gewoon lekker op vakantie kan, want dat heb je zeker verdient!

Zelf heb ik veel last van mijn nek met krachtsverlies! Moet niet komende week, maar die daarop naar de neuroloog terug. Afwachten dus.

Nogmaals heel veel sterkte!

----------


## hilwoe

hallo simpie,
Hoe gaat het nu met je?Ben je nog wat wijzer geworden bij de neuroloog?
Toen ik in het taxibusje naar Laag Keppel (zorghotel) ging lat?lag ik met 2 andere hernia patienten die allebei voor de 3e keer geopereerd waren door dr.Homminga.
Ik had toen al mijn bedenkingen.
Bij mij is de scan van voor de operatie hetzelfde als na de operatie???
Ik laat voorlopig niets meer doen
groetjes
hilwoe

----------


## raylel

Hallo allemaal,
Ik had inderdaad dezelfde ervaring in het busje naar Laag Keppel. Ook hierbij zet ik achteraf mijn vraagtekens of dit wel verstandig is om zo snel na zo'n operatie een 1/2 uur tot 3/4 uur in zo'n busje te hobbelen, ik was blij dat ik de 2e keer gewoon in de kliniek kon blijven. Maar goed ik heb inmiddels m'n neurostimulator, best 2 pittige ingrepen maar ik heb er tot op dit moment geen enkele spijt van.Voor mijn been geeft de stimulator aanzienlijke vermindering van de pijnklachten alleen voor m'n rug werkt hij niet.Dit was ook van tevoren aangegeven dat het erg moeilijk is om met 1 elektrode meerdere plaatsen te bereiken. Nu gaan ze wat facetblokkades zetten op verschillende niveaus dus daar wacht ik nu op. Verder eveneens mijn hele dossier even door een onafhankelijke letselschadejurist laten bekijken en deze geeft aan (na ruggespraak met een neuroloog en orthopeed) dat er weinig kans is om er een zaak van te maken. Er moet aangetoond worden dat er sprake is van verwijtbaar gedrag en dat de betreffende arts niet heeft gehandeld als normaal verwacht zou mogen worden. Daarnaast schijnt het ook zo te zijn dat er altijd complicaties kunnen optreden en dat de risico's van complicatie zelfs nog iets groter zijn bij een endoscopische operatie t.o.v. een traditionele herniaoperatie. Om eindeloos procederen met uiteindelijk alsnog een negatief resultaat te voorkomen laten we het er maar bij en steken onze energie in positieve dingen en mensen!(ik heb soortgelijke ervaring met mijn vrouw na een aanrijding waarbij zij nek, rug- en beenletsel had, 6 jaar geprocedeerd en uiteindelijk een voorstel van de tegenpartij gehad om te schikken voor 750 euro (!!!) MIjn vrouw heeft rheuma dus het is heel moeilijk aan te tonen welke klachten waarvandaan komen en daar maakt de tegenpartij natuurlijk dankbaar gebruik van. Deze zaak werd behandeld door de DAS, waarbij je zelf constant achter ze aan moet zitten om vaart(?) in de zaak te houden. Verder is het vreemd dat wij in die periode nooit iemand van de DAS hebben gezien, alles ging schriftelijk of via mail. We hebben toen een letselschadebureau in de arm genomen(nu cure no pay) en die hebben binnen 4 maanden een veelvoud eruit weten te halen. Maar deze ervaring met de DAS schijnt niet op zichzelf te staan, het is blijkbaar zo dat deze verzekeraars er alles aan doen om zoveel mogelijk verzekerden(premiebetalers) af te poeieren.)Hey Simpie, ik ben ook benieuwd hoe het met e is afgelopen bij de neuroloog!
gr
Raymond

----------


## simpiebruijn

Heey, nou ik heb gisteren een pijnbestrijding injectie gekregen en dat viel reuze mee nou maar hopen dat die zijn werk doet. Bij mij is het natuurlijk anders gegaan omdat ik geen toestemming heb gegeven voor deze operatie. Ik krijg nog te horen of er een zaak van gemaakt kan worden en dan zal ik zeker zeggen dat ik al meerdere mensen heb gesproken met soort van gelijke klachten tegen dr homminga. Laat het jullie wel weten als ik iets heb gehoord. Mag ik van jullie je email adres dan hoeft het niet openlijk.

gr simone

----------


## simpiebruijn

Hallo, Het is nu drie weken geleden dat ik de pijnbestrijding heb gehad en tot nu toe nog weinig effect heeft. Kan het zijn dat het nog zijn tijd nodig heeft of moet het nu toch wel werken? Heeft iemand van jullie ook ooit een berichtje van ben laagewaard gehad. Ik heb namelijk een berichtje gehad dat hij ook door dr. homminga is geopereerd en er een zaak van heeft gemaakt en al 7 andere mensen erbij zijn gekomen. Laat mij dit graag weten want ik weet niet wat ik met dit verhaal moet.

Gr. simone

----------


## katje45

Hoi Simone,

Balen dat de pijnbestrijding niet werkt. Weet je ook op welke manier ze het gedaan hebben?

Staat overigens een artikel op nu.nl dat klasieke hernia operatie effectiever is dan via een kijkoperatie.

----------


## postduif40

Hey Simone,
Misschien heeft het idd nog tijd nodig, dit zal wel de reden zijn dat Katja ook vraagt wat ze precies gedaan hebben.Ik heb van die Ben Laagewaard nog niet eerder iets gehoord ben er uiteraard wel erg benieuwd naar!.
Heb jij persoonlijk bericht gehad of is zijn verhaal op een site terug te vinden?? Alles thuis verder naar omstandigheden een beetje te handlen?

gr.
Raymond

----------


## simpiebruijn

Hoi, hoe bedoel je op welke manier ze hebben een injectie met onstekingsremmer en verdoving ingespoten. Ik heb een persoonlijk berichtje van hem gehad en kan zijn verhaal nergens terug vinden dus een beetje raar toch. En we hopen dat we over twee weken op vakantie kunnen om even iets anders aan ons hoofd te hebben. In ieder geval bedankt voor je belangstelling.
Groetjes simone

----------


## katje45

Hoi Simone,

Ik bedoel hebben ze alleen medicijnen ingespoten of ook de naald verhit?

----------


## postduif40

Hey Simone, Ik heb ook zo'n (waarschijnlijk) epiduraal injectie gehad die deed in eerste instantie niet zoveel omdat dat schijnbaar een injectie is in de epidurale ruimte waarbij de ontstekingsremmer gaat "zwerven" door de epidurale ruimte en dus niet heel gericht op een bepaalde plaats zijn werk doet. De volgende behandeling was een epiduroscopie om te bekijken wat er nu precies waar aan de hand was en tevens op de plaats waar dan exact de klachten vandaan kwamen een "ballonnetje"te plaatsen met ontstekingsremmer en medicatie om bind(litteken)weefsel op te lossen. Daarvan zei de anesthesioloog destijds dat dat zelfs nog na 2 maanden pas resultaat kon opleveren dus misschien moet je idd. geduld hebben. Hopen dat het alsnog wat gaat opleveren. Mochten we voor die tijd niets meer horen een hele fijne vakantie voor jullie!!
gr
Raymond

----------


## simpiebruijn

Hoi, nee ze hebben alleen iets ingespoten. Dus volgens jou raymond moet ik dan een andere behandeling nog ondergaan. Hoe gaat dat dan in zijn werk? De anesthesioloog belt 19 augustus pas op dus we wachten maar weer af.

Groetjes simone

----------


## postduif40

Het lijkt mij dat het idd zo'n epidurale injectie is geweest, afhankelijk van welk protocol de anesthesioloog volgt is zo'n epiduroscopie misschien wel de volgende stap. Hebben ze niet gezegd wat ze gingen doen/gedaan hebben?

----------


## hilwoe

Hoi Simpie, ik dacht dat ik veel pijn had, maar als ik jouw verhaal lees!!!
Mijn zus heeft ook een injectie gehad, die slechts een paar uur geholpen heeft.
Het hoeft natuurlijk niet hetzelfde te zijn, want ik ken ook iemand die er maanden-lang
plezier van heeft gehad en daardoor in staat was om aan fysio-fitness te doen.[dus geheel onder begeleiding}
Dat doet ze 2x in de week, waardoor haar rugspieren behoorlijk aangesterkt zijn.
Ze kan er nu mee leven, maar moet zich wel ontzien.
Ik hoop dat er voor jou ook betere tijden komen.
Ik zelf doe nu ook fysiofitness, heb al een half jaar niet kunnen werken en ben nu gestopt met werken waardoor ik beter met de pijn om kan gaan.
Maar ja, niet iedereen is in de gelegenheid te stoppen of als nog kinderen thuis hebt die je moet verzorgen.
Ik wens je veel sterkte.
Hoop nogeens wat van je te horen.
Doei

----------


## simpiebruijn

Hoi,

Iedereen heeft zijn eigen verhaal dus ook zijn eigen pijn. Ik hoop dat ze snel weer iets gaan ondernemen want zo is het ook niks. 
Iedereen veel sterkte en voor wie op vakantie gaat fijne vakantie.

Groetjes simone

----------


## katje45

Hoi Simone,

Heb je goed neergezet over de pijn! Iedereen is immers anders, daarom helpt het een bij de een wel en bij de ander niet.

----------


## bep

Hallo ,
Ik lees hier voor mij toch wel heel herkenbare verhalen.
IK ben ook 3 keer recidief aan de hernia L5 S1 door Dokter Homminga geopereerd. Daar heb ik ook een beschadiging aan de beenzenuw aan overgehouden. Daarna alles geprobeerd om het leven weer een beetje leuk te maken. (ook ik geef niet zo snel op) Revalidatiecentrum, pijnbestrijding, fysiotherapie, manuele therapie,Lyrica, Oxycontin en noem maar op. En...........mijn baan kwijt!!

Nu 10 maanden na de laatste operatie heb ik ook een neurostimulator gekregen. Maandag 21 september heb ik de definitieve stimulator gegregen. Voor een groot deel heb ik er veel baat bij gelukkig!
Alleen de voet, waarin ik nog veel neuropatische pijn heb, en rug kunnen ze nog niet in het programma krijgen, dat blijkt heel moeilijk te zijn. Misschien later?
dus ik blijf voorlopig nog gewoon aan de Oxycontin en de Lyrica.

Nu maar afwachten wat de toekomst nog brengt. Ik ga er van uit dat het met kleine stukjes toch wat beter zal gaan worden.

Vriendelijke groet,
bep
[gadget]<img src="http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk220/krabbelgadget/doei/thdag2520timmie.gif" alt="KrabbelGadget.nl">[/gadget]Meer krabbel plaatjes op: KrabbelGadget.nl

----------


## postduif40

Hey Bep,
Ik denk dat we een vergelijkbare "historie"hebben. Ik heb sinds april de stimulator, hij werkt prima voor m'n been maar helaas niet voor m'n rug. Er is nog iemand van Medtronic bijgeweest om te proberen om de instelling nog verder te verbeteren maar helaas, de stiumulatie komt tot halverwege de bil maar de pijn in de rug zit net iets hoger (S1-L5-L4). Hiervoor heb ik eerst een proef facetblokkade gehad op 1 september en de definitieve op 15 september.
Maar ik kan niet zeggen dat het wat doet , misschien komt dit doordat ze alleen de linkerkant hebben gedaan en echts nog moet. Is het zo dat als het wat doet het dan ook permanent is?? zo klinkt het wel definitieve blokkade toch?

gr
en succes 
Raymond

----------


## simpiebruijn

Heey,

Is toch eigenlijk te gek voor woorden dat deze man nog steeds zijn werk mag doen. Heb jij een klacht ingediend tegen hem? Welke soorten pijnbestrijding heb jij ondergaan want jou verhaal is vrijwel identiek aan de mijne en ik krijg woensdag mijn tweede pijnbestrijding ben ook bezig met revalidatiecentrum krijg binnekort daar een afspraak voor. Ben nu zo'n 7 maanden geleden geopereerd en er is nog weinig verandert sinds die tijd. Wat voor soorten pijnbestrijding heb jij al gehad? 

Ik hoor het wel weer. Sterkte ermee.

Groetjes simpie

----------


## postduif40

Hey,
Ik heb uiteindelijk geen klacht ingediend omdat ik door 2 afhankelijke mensen, een neuroloog en een orthopaed mijn historie heb laten bekijken en zij tot de conclusie kwamen dat het voor 90% een kansloze missie zou zijn daar er sprake zou moeten zijn van aantoonbaar verwijtbaar handelen en dat in mijn zaak heel moeilijk zou zijn mede gezien het feit dat er altijd bij iedere operatie kans is op complicaties. Ik heb dit al eerder op de site gemeld onder mijn 2e "nick"name Raylel. Mijn eravring met pijnbestrijding;
Tens, zenuwwortelblokkade, epiduraal injectie,epiduroscopie(beide therapeutisch en diagnostisch), neurostimulator, facetblokkades, en uiteraard de pillen Tramadol 1x 200 mg. en 4 x 75 mg. Lyrica dagelijks. 

Ik ben wel benieuwd of er idd. nu serieus iemand een zaak heeft tegen Homminga?? (BTW van die Ben Laagewaard nooit meer een reactie gehad op
mijn mail !!)

----------


## postduif40

Alle goede dingen in 2 keer (komt door de pillen), welk revalidatiecentrum ben je bezig, is dat een revalidatie- of een pijnbehandelcentrum?


kijk ook eens op:

www.pijncontact.forum2go.nl

gr.
Raymond

----------


## bep

Hallo Raymond,
Jammer dat de stimulator je rug niet kan stimuleren, Maar mij is verteld dat de rug moeilijk is! 
Ik hoop voor jou dat er nog iets in het programma veranderd kan worden.
Ik heb geen ideë of de Facetblokkade definitief is................ik heb dat ook wel gehad, maar helaas, geen succes.
Ik wens je nog veel sterkte.
Gr. Bep

----------


## gerardgpm

ook ik ben geopereerd door dezelfde dokter
2x aan een hernia operatie
nu zijn mijn tussenwervels zodanig versleten dat ik continu pijn heb
ook ik kreeg het bericht pijn blokkade spuiten of medicijnen en daar kon ik het mee doen'
ben nu net de axialif manier van herstellen van de tussenwervels en vastzetten aan het onderzoeken kijken of dat helpt misschien is het een uitkomst voor iemand op deze site
zou zeggen lees de site van inspine
sterkte allemaal ermee
ik lees door alle berichten heen dezelfde lijn van pijnen die voor mij zeer herkenbaar zijn

----------


## gizmoontje

Hoi,

ik ben een meid van nu 27 jaar en ben in november 2008 2x in 2 weken geopereerd door Dr. Homminga en hij heeft me rug alleen maar meer verziekt als beter gemaakt. Ik slikte op een gegeven ogenblik 27 pijnstillers per dag zoals Oxycontin, Oxynorm, Tramadol etc. Op 10nov. werd ik voor de 1ste keer geopereerd en nadat ik weer bijgekomen was had ik erg veel pijn, toch gewoon naar huis gestuurd de volgende ochtend 2 uur rijden met eigen vervoer we vonden het vreemd maar ja het is de standaardprocedure dus zal wel goed zijn. Eenmaal thuis gekomen ging het alleen maar slechter en had bijna dagelijks contact met me huisarts of kliniek. Na 1,5 week zou ik op vrijdag opgehaald worden gehaald om een mri in Velp te laten maken en daarna terug naar huis. Nu was de ambulance te laat en werd dit verzet naar de maandag dus ik ja alles leuk en wel maar dan zorgen jullie ook maar dat ik gelijk in de kliniek terecht kan. Op maandagochtend kwam de ambulance mij halen en is mijn man meegegaan eerst naar Velp voor de Mri en toen door naar de kliniek hier kwam ik 's middags om 2 uur aan. Ik werd overgeheveld op een bed en mijn man kreeg koffie en aan mij werd niks gevraagd ( ik vond dit vreemd maar ja wie ben ik) een half uur later kwam de verpleging mevrouw u word zo nog geopereerd en zo werd ik 1,5 uur na binnekomst zonder een arts te hebben gezien weer geopereerd. Dus ik ja en hoe ga ik morgen naar huis en hoe moet mijn man nu naar huis. Nou mijn man kon met het openbaar vervoer naar huis (naar Ridderkerk) en ik had geen recht meer op een ambulance want je ben medisch genezen verklaard. Hoe bezopen ken het zijn, nu is mijn man 's avonds opgehaald door een vriend en 's ochtends weer mijn kant opgekomen om mij op te halen. Sindsdien ging het alleen maar slechter en ze hebben nooit meer iets laten horen. 

Ik heb 1 sept. jl mijn 3e hernia-operatie ondergaan hier in het maasstadziekenhuis en sindsdien gaat het redelijk. Heb veel last nog bij het opstaan en bewegen lijkt wel of ik dan een schok krijg (iemand hier een tip voor hoe ik hier mee om moet gaan of wat ik hier tegen kan doen)

Is het niet mogelijk om samen te spannen en een zaak aan te gaan tegen deze arts, want dit kan en mag toch zo niet doorgaan?????

Ik hoop op een reactie.

----------


## simpiebruijn

Hoi,

Ik ben al bezig om een zaak aan te spannen tegen dr homminga, maar duurt erg lang.

Ik snap niet dat deze man nog mag werken na zoveel fouten te hebben gemaakt.

----------


## hermelien

Hallo,

Ik zag dit en wil even reageren. Mijn moeder is ook door deze dokter geopereerd en de operatie heeft helemaal niet geholpen. Later is zij weer in zwolle geopereerd aan dezelfde hernia ook met een kijkbuis en toen was de pijn wel weg. Volgens de neurochirurg in Zwolle zat er nog gewoon een hernia toen hij haar opereerde dus de eerste keer is ze gewoon niet goed geopereerd. 
Op de homepage van kliniek klein roosendaal zag ik ook dat die dokter Homminga daar helemaal niet meer werkt dus misschien is hij wel met pensoen. Als ik dat zo zie hier maar goed ook. Veel succes allemaal en ik hoop dat jullie niet zoveel pijn hebben als mijn moeder toen groeten hermien......

----------


## simpiebruijn

Hallo,

Je hebt gelijk hij staat er niet meer bij. Ik ben benieuwd wat daar de reden van is. Mijn zaak loopt nog steeds en zijn bezig om te kijken of hij wel degelijk een fout heeft gemaakt. 

Ik zit nu in het traject voor een neuro stimulator hopen dat deze werkt.

----------


## dotito

@Gizmoontje>veel sterkte

----------


## IngevdD

Hallo,
ik ben vandaag voor het eerst hier en ben op zoek naar methoden om van pijn door lidtekenweefsel na een hernia operatie (eind 2006) af te komen.
Ik kwam op informatie van het Rijnstate ziekenhuis in Arnhem, waarbij door epiduroscopie lidtekenweefsel verwijderd kan worden. Iemand ervaring met Rijnstate?

Verder kwam ik in posts de naam van de heer Homminga tegen. Zo te zien is hij momenteel werkzaam in Ede, zie ook http://www.rugoperatie.nl/

Verder wens ik iedereen een mooie dag, de lente is in zicht!

----------


## IngevdD

Hmm, op de site van de Nederlandse vereniging van rugpatienten De Wervelkolom vind ik al het een en ander.
Maar volgens mij van een hele poos geleden.

----------


## robinjo

Dr. G. Homminga werkt nu in Ede bij Nedspine
Mijn vrouw wordt daar 29 april 2010 geopereerd aan een Hernia.
Maar nu ik dit alles lees wordt ik wel zenuwachtig.

----------


## dotito

Best Robinjo,

Je moet altijd zo denken een operatie is nooit zonder risico,dat weet iedereen.Maar daarvoor moet je nog altijd niet het ergste denken.(positief blijven denken)

Wens jou veel sterkte toe.

----------


## nogeenslachtoffer

mijn vader heeft een paar jaar geleden een operatie aan zijn knie gekregen. Heeft daarna, volgens ons, geen goede nabehandeling gekregen waardoor mijn vader een longenembolie heeft gekregen. Tuchtcollege heeft in het voordeel van Homminga gesproken, hij kreeg het voordeel van de twijfel, alhoewel mijn vader in mijn ogen, door zijn schuld bijna dood was gegaan.

----------


## nogeenslachtoffer

Hoe is de operatie gegaan?

----------


## simpiebruijn

Het is toch niet te geloven dat die dr homminga zoveel fouten mag maken zonder daar voor gestraft te worden. Ik ben inmiddels met een nieuwe advocaat nog steeds bezig om hem aan te klagen.

Zo als het er nu naar uit ziet krijg ik 21 juni mijn proef neuro stimulator ben benieuwd wat me te wachten staat.

Iedereen sterkte verder en succes met de verder behandelingen.

----------


## postduif40

Hey Simpie,
Is weer ff geleden, ik heb niks meer gedaan naar jouw advocaat destijds omdat ik het via een bevriende letselchadejurist heb laten bekijken en geen kans om Homminga aan te kaarten. Spannend je proef-stimulator binnenkort!. Ik heb nu m'n stimulator een goed jaar werkt goed voor de pijn in mijn been maar bereikt net niet m'n onderrug erbij. Ik krig volgende week nog een SIG infiltratie en als dat niet lukt dan willen ze een 2e lead implanteren. Ik weet niet of je het interessant vind maar ik heb de foto's van mijn proefplaatsing op een site gezet:
http://pijncontact.forum2go.nl/foto-...latie-t76.html
Welke kliniek gaan ze de stimulator implanteren??

gr.
Raymond

----------


## simpiebruijn

Nou mijn neurostimulator is niet definitief geplaatst het werkte niet genoeg. Had ik daar alles op gezet. Echt verschrikkelijk balen zeg. Wat nu!!!!!!! Ik moet donderdag terug voor de hechtingen en hoop ik dat ze met iets anders komen, misschien weet iemand van jullie iets. Ik hoop het want zo gaat het echt niet langer.

Groetjes simone

----------


## Tineke63

Hallo,
Ik ben nieuw en heb al die verhalen eens staan lezen en word er niet vrolijk van,ben zelf in juni 2009 door homminga geopereerd L3/L4 en duurde best lang voor alles weer goed was,heb ook daarna pijn bestrijding gehad en toen ging het beter,was in jan weer 100% arbeids geschikt en helaas heeft 9 weken mogen duren.Ben later weer na klein rosendael geweest en homminga werkte daar niet meer en kreeg nu scholten,wat een sukkel,na mri bleek ik volgens hem een kleine hernia op niv 2 te hebben alleen daar deed hij niks aan,kwam er achter dat homminga met een ander zelf een kliniek is begonnen,ben daar geweest en heb geen kleine maar een forse hernia op L2, nog 3 x injecties gehad maar hielp niet,kreeg ook lyrica maar daar werd ik zombie van en alles waar je last van kon krijgen had ik dus ook,ben er mee gestopt,slik nu al vanaf maart,zaldiar 3x2 p.d en diazapam 5 mg en dat 3x p.d,nu mri ook door 4 andere gezien en heb forse hernia en word nu 31 aug 2010 door homminga geopereerd,ben nu wel een beetje bang na jullie verhalen,maar hoop op goede afloop,volgends al die artsen heb ik gewoon pech 2 x in 1 jaar(kun je wel zeggen)Ben 47 en werk in de zorg en dat word mij afgeraden omdat ik(wat ik niet wist)2 versleten ruggewervels te hebben.
Laat jullie weten hoe het gaat na de operatie!!

Groetjes Tineke

----------


## bep

ik wens je heel veel beterschap met je operatie.
Groetjes,
Bep

----------


## Tineke63

> ik wens je heel veel beterschap met je operatie.
> Groetjes,
> Bep


Dank je wel bep.

Groetjes Tineke

----------


## Tineke63

Dank je wel Bep,hoop op een goede afloop!


Groetjes Tineke

----------


## dotito

@Tineke,

Bij deze wil ik je ook heel veel sterkte toewensen!!

Met vriendelijke groeten

----------


## postduif40

Veel succes !!
Raymond

----------


## eloise

goedendag allen laat ik mijn verhaal van het plaatsen van een interspinous spacer door dhr h.nog maar hier niet vertellen want dan heb je een avond vullend progamma,spacer er in en 5 weken erna spacer eruit wat een bende,ook ik ben bezig een rechtzaak aan te spannen dussss

----------


## simpiebruijn

Hallo,

Ik ben ook nog steeds bezig met de rechtzaak tegen dr. H.

Verder ben ik uitbehandeld zoals ze dat zo mooi zeggen. Dus nu aan de pleisters en medicijnen.

Groetjes simone

----------


## robinjo

Het is al weer een tijd geleden dat ik hier geweest ben.

Dr. Homminga heeft mijn vrouw prima geopereerd.
Die dag deed hij 10 operaties.
Heb een tweede mri scan gezien en daar was de Hernia weg.

De tweede mri was noodzakelijk helaas doordat er een scheurtje was ontstaan in het gedeelte wat weer moest herstellen na de operatie.
Kennelijk door te snel weer dingen gaan doen.
Velen gaan te snel weer aan het werk zodat ze weer klachten krijgen.
Mijn bevinding zegt dat je minimaal 10 weken thuis moet rusten.
Dus ook geen klusjes in huis en alles verdelen over de dag zoals eten koken bijvoorbeeld.

door dat scheurtje was irritatie ontstaan aan de zenuw waardoor ze weer pijn kreeg en tintelingen aan haar voet en een koude voet.
In Ede heeft ze hiervoor een spuit in haar rug gehad en doorverwezen naar
de therapeut die werkzaam is in Ede en Zwolle.
Die therapeut geeft speciale oefeiningen voor Hernia patienten.
vraag daarna is mijn tip want als je al langer loopt met klachten voor dat je je laat opereren moet alles weer op gang gebracht worden daarna.
en rust is heel belangerijk.

Er is altijd een kans dat een operatie niet goed uitpakt en dat kan bij iedere arts.

Robin

----------


## binken

Heeft er ooit iemand al eens een zaak gewonnen tegen Homminga?

----------


## simpiebruijn

Ben er nog steeds mee bezig, mijn advocaat is nu met zijn adviseur aan het kijken of ze er een zaak van kunnen maken.

gr simpie

----------


## robinjo

> Ben er nog steeds mee bezig, mijn advocaat is nu met zijn adviseur aan het kijken of ze er een zaak van kunnen maken.
> 
> gr simpie


 hebben jullie destijds ook een formulier ondertekend?

In Ede moet je tekenen voor aansprakelijkheids perikelen dus weet je dat een operatie een risico met zich mee brengt.

----------


## eloise

ha allen,je tekend voor de normale operatie ricico's,niet voor verkeerde diagnoses,onzinnige ingrepen,verkeerde plaats operen,slechte informatie en geen nazorg

----------


## raimund

Hallo Simone
Is er bij jouw direct geopereerd of zijn er in beginsel alternatiefen aangeboden b.v. fysio,chiropractor o.i.d.

----------


## arinas

Hallo forumgenoten,

Vandaag 7 weken geleden geopereerd door dokter Homminga bij Nedspine aan spondylodese L4/L5 en alles is uitstekend verlopen. 
Persoonlijk zou ik iedereen deze kliniek aanraden. Zelf ben ik klachtenvrij en dat na 20 jaar rugpijn.

----------


## dotito

@arinas,

Ben enorm blij voor u dat de operatie goed verlopen is en dat je na al die jaren pijnvrij bent. Recupereer maar goed, en doe het maar rustig aan.


Grtjes Do

----------


## herma

Ook ik wil een positieve reactie plaatsen

Op 30 Mei ben ik ook geopereerd door Dr. Homminga aan een spondylodese L4-L5 in Ned Spine in Ede.
Deze operatie was nodig omdat een laminectomie niet het gewenste effect had, ook deze gedaan door eerder genoemde arts.
Het herstel verloopt voorspoedig, dit is mijn 3e rugoperatie in 1½ jaar en zoals het er nu naar uit ziet de laatste.

Ned Spine , een prima kliniek en over Dr Homminga ben ik positief

----------


## Emmi

En ook ik ben heel erg tevreden met mijn operatie uitgevoerd door dr. Homminga.
Ik ben in juli 2010 in Ede ( Nedspine) geopereerd nadat ik een jaar lang klachten had en meerdere specialisten had geconsulteerd zonder diagnose. 

Ik vind dr. Homminga een aardige man en een kundig orthopaed die op een leuke, informatieve wijze uitlegt wat de operatie inhoudt. Mijn herstel was zeer voorspoedig en ik kon na 6 weken weer aan het werk. Zonder zijn ingrijpen was ik nu mijn baan kwijt geweest!

Je moet maar zo denken: Tevreden patiënten zoeken in het algemeen niet op internet naar slechte ervaringen van een arts, je vindt dus alleen de slechte ervaringen ( met soms een positief bericht!!). Ook ik heb in 2010 gegoogeld wat er over Homminga geschreven werd en ik had ook mijn twijfels.
Dr. Homminga voert naar mijn idee heel veel operaties uit en dan heb je uiteraard ook complicaties etc.

Ik zou dr. Homminga zeker aanraden!
Verder vind ik de korte wachttijden tussen 1e consult en operatie zeer positief ( in mijn geval 2 weken) en de kleinschalige opzet van de kliniek spreekt mij ook aan.

----------


## Emmi

Hoi Allemaal,

Mijn berichtje is 100% oprecht, ik ben door een andere arts naar dr. Homminga verwezen waar ik veel vertrouwen in heb, hij stelde dezelfde diagnose die later dr Homminga ook stelde dus zag ik de ingreep met vertrouwen tegemoet. 
Ik heb ook de verhalen gelezen van patienten in hobbelende busjes, maar bij Nedspine blijf je gewoon een nacht in de kliniek.
Bij mij was het geen zware ingreep, maar zonder deze ingreep was ik zodanig gehandicapt, dat ik mijn werk niet meer zou kunnen uitvoeren.
Ik heb meer moeite met de artsen die bij mij geen diagnose konden stellen en mij aan me lot overlieten.
Ik vind dat iedereen zijn verhaal moet kunnen vertellen, de positieve en de negatieve ervaringen. Zo kunnen de medelezers zelf een keus maken of ze voor dr. Homminga kiezen!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb een aantal berichten verwijderd zoals jullie kunnen opmerken...
Ik vond ze niet relevant voor dit topic!

Mensen mogen zowel positieve als negatieve berichten plaatsen over artsen of operaties, maar men mag elkaar niet aanvallen...

Voor diegenen die goed geholpen zijn; We zijn blij voor jullie!!
Voor diegenen die niet goed geholpen zijn; Sterkte !!

----------


## arinas

> Ik heb een aantal berichten verwijderd zoals jullie kunnen opmerken...
> Ik vond ze niet relevant voor dit topic!
> 
> Mensen mogen zowel positieve als negatieve berichten plaatsen over artsen of operaties, maar men mag elkaar niet aanvallen...
> 
> Voor diegenen die goed geholpen zijn; We zijn blij voor jullie!!
> Voor diegenen die niet goed geholpen zijn; Sterkte !!


Dank je wel Agnes.
Mijn vertrouwen in het forum is hersteld bij deze.

----------


## herma

Heel fijn dat het topic is aangepast !!
Aangevallen worden terwijl je midden in een revalidatie zit viel me zwaar op het dak.

Dank je wel Agnes

----------


## Sportief

Allen,

Zeer recentelijk ben ik geopereerd aan een hernia (L5/S1) in Kliniek Klein Rosendael, en met succes! Zoals eerder gemeld door andere forumbezoekers, brengt elke operatie risico's met zich mee. Hier wordt ook op geattendeerd voordat de ingreep uberhaupt plaastvindt. Neemt niet weg dat ik zeer zeker vervelend vind om te lezen dat de operatie voor sommige mensen niet het gewenste resultaat heeft opgeleverd. 

Echter de titel/onderwerp van deze discussie doet afbreuk aan de goede naam die Kliniek Klein Rosendeal heeft op het gebied van neurochirurgisch ingrepen. De arts in kwestie (Dr. Homminga) is sinds 2010 niet meer werkzaam bij deze kliniek. Naar wat ik heb kunnen lezen op de site van Nedspine (hier is Dr. Homminga nu werkzaam) is hij ortopedisch chirurg. Dat wil zeggen breder georienteerd in ortopische ingrepen. 

Sinds het vertrek van Dr. Homminmga werkt er een neuroSPECIALIST in Kliniek Klein Rosendael. 
Deze man is specialist op het gebied van operaties aan de wervelkolom en doet dus ook niks anders. Bovendien is hij zeer prettig in de omgang en makkelijk benaderbaar.

Ik kan me voorstellen dat het mensen afschrikt om zich te laten behandelen in Kliniek Klein Rosendael na het lezen van dit forum. In mijn beleving onterecht en mijn advies zou dan ook zijn om de titel van deze forumdiscussie aan te passen naar "Verlamd na een herniaoperatie".
Het is namelijk niet dé kliniek die hier debet aan is en de verwijten krijgt maar het optreden van de arts die op dat moment werkzaam was in de kliniek.

Tot slot;
Begin inderdaad nooit te snel met het oppakken van je dagelijkse dingen omdat alles zo goed voelt en zonder pijn. Voor mij is die verleiding als zeer sportief en ondernemend persoon ook moeilijk, maar de arts heeft zijn best gedaan en nu ben jij aan zet!

Sterkte allemaal!

----------


## miranda1981

lees eens op lotgenotenforum.nl
daar zijn erg erg veel positieve reacties over Homminga ben er niets negatiefs tegen gekomen

----------


## Sportief

Miranda 1981,

Het was/is niet mijn bedoeling om Dr. Homminga in een kwaad daglicht te stellen, want ik heb geen ervaring met hem waardoor ik een mening zou kunnen geven. Ik vind alleen niet dat je de naam van een chirurg en je ervaring met hem/haar onlosmakelijk kan verbinden met de kliniek of het ziekenhuis waar de operatie ooit heeft plaatsgevonden. De naam van Kliniek Klein Rosendael wordt hier namelijk onterecht negatief belicht. Ik
zal de kliniek ook zeker aanbevelen bij mensen due overwegen om zich asn hun hernia te laten opereren.

Goed om te horen dat jij en met jou velen anderen wel een positieve ervaring hebben met Dr. Homminga, want het hebben van een hernia is zeker geen pretje. 
Ben nu inmiddels 3 weken verder en nog steeds klachtenvrij.

Groetjes!

----------


## eloise

goedendag allen. Heel benieuwd ben ik naar verhalen van mensen die ook ervaringen hebben met het plaatsen van een interspinous spacer tussen de wervels. zowel positieve en negatieve reacties en de datum van plaatsen en ook graag de informatie die vooraf verstrekt is.alvast mijn hartelijke dank voor de moeite hartelijke groetjes

----------


## Emmi

Bij mij is er ook een spacer geplaatst, ik kreeg voldoende uitleg, maar had er zelf ook al veel over gelezen.

Volgens mij is het succespercentage rond de 80%, afhankelijk van de ernst en soort van de stenose. De spacer kan ook weer gemakkelijk verwijderd worden als het resultaat uitblijft.

In het AZL (Academisch Ziekenhuis van Leiden) doen/ deden ze onderzoek wat beter werkt: Een operatie om in het wervelkanaal ruimte te maken of een spacer, de patient weet niet of hij een spacer heeft gekregen of een standaardoperatie, ook de verpleging en de arts van de nacontroles weet het niet, na een jaar wordt het resultaat bekeken. 

In ben erg tevreden met de spacer, mijn herstel was zeer voorspoedig, na een week kon ik al weer een lekkere wandeling maken en ik had nauwelijks pijn.

Een vriend van mij heeft toevallig bijna gelijktijdig ook een spacer gekregen, die is in Zwolle geplaatst, ook hij is erg tevreden en klachtenvrij.
De neurochirurg heeft pas tijdens de operatie besloten dat er een spacer geplaatst zou worden.

Werkt de spacer bij jou niet?

----------


## simpie812

Hallo,

Heb hier ook mijn mening geuit in het verleden over dr. homminga en ben het nog steeds eens met mijn mening. Inmiddels is er een hoop gebeurd heb dit jaar mijn 3e hernia op hetzelfde niveau gekregen en ben inmiddels 4 wkn geleden geopereerd en hebben ze mijn rug vastgezet. Nu dus 4 wkn later nog steeds last van mijn been. Heeft iemand van jullie ook deze operatie gehad en wat zijn jullie bevindingen?

groetjes simpie

----------


## Sportief

Beste Simpie,

Ik ben ook 4 weken geleden geopereerd aan een hernia (L5/S1).
Het dove gevoel, gevoelige kuit zijn bij mij ook nog aanwezig. mij is gezegd dat het herstel hiervan afhankelijk is van hoelang je met de hernia hebt doorgelopen en de zwarte van de kneuzing van je zenuw. Ik heb al met al 7 maanden met een hernia gelopen voordat ik geopereerd werd, dus ik denk dat tijd hier de bepalende factor is. Daarnaast lees ik dat het voor jou de 3e keer is dat je geopereerd bent aan een hernia op dezelfde plek. Deze plek heeft door deze operaties natuurlijk ook beschadiging opgelopen (lees vorming van littekenweefsel). Probeer toch de tijd en rust te nemen om te genezen van deze ingreep.
Succes!

Gr Marjan

----------


## simpie812

Hallo Marjan,

Bij mij is er geen hernia operatie geweest dit keer, maar mijn rug is vastgezet op 2 niveau's. Inderdaad is er beschadiging geweest, maar dat is de 2e operatie gebeurd. De bewuste operatie van dr Homminga. Heb ik nu nog steeds daar last van of is het van deze operatie? Over 3 weken ongeveer moet ik terug voor controle dus dan kan ik het allemaal vragen, maar of ik een antwoord krijg weet je maar nooit.

Jij ook succes.

Gr. Simpie

----------


## miranda1981

Hoi Hoi het is niet ongewoon dat je nog been pijn hebt. het kan erg lang duren wel ricgting de 6 tot 12 maanden.
Alles wat er al tijden zit kan niet in ene weg gaan natuurlijk, het heeft helaas tijd nodig.

----------


## eloise

hay emmi en anderen,ik kan er even niet inhoudelijk op ingaan ivm mijn aanklacht via mijn advocaat,maar kort gezegt heeft de spacer breukjes veroorzaakt aan de doornuitsteekse door het wegschieten al in het begin l,bij het verwijderen van dat ding is er veel goed weefsel weggesneden om hem weer eruit te krijgen,ik heb behoorlijke pijnklachten en 'dooie voeten'' van deze ingreep overgehouden.mijn stabiliteit rondom deze ok plek is niet ten goede veranderd en je kan je afvragen hoe mijn toekomst eruit gaat zien.mijn oorspronkelijke klachten zijn er dus ook nog groetjes

----------


## pverschuur

wat een geneuzel allemaal. Ik ben ook succesvol geopereerd door dr Homminga. Direct pijnvrij. Fantastisch gewoon. Aan een operatie zitten altijd risico's en degene die naar een privekliniek gaan zijn meestal patienten die niet geholpen worden in het ziekenhuis. Sorru maar dit had dus ook net zo goed bij een andere arts kunnen gebeuren.

----------


## christel1

In elk ziekenhuis zitten er goeie en slechte artsen maar daarom is het nog geen slecht ziekenhuis. Ik moet vrijdag ook onder de MRI voor mijn rug (lumbaal) en ik heb net een heupinfiltratie gehad, heeft nog geen 14 dagen gewerkt en de pijn is er terug. Heup en rug zullen samen hangen, ik weet het ook niet meer hoor.

----------


## D.J

Hallo allemaal, Ik ben Doreen net nieuw op deze forum site. Wat baal ik vreselijk, ook ik ben door Homminga aan een hernia geopereerd. Voor die stap hebben we op internet gezocht naar informatie over hem maar we vonden niks negatiefs. Tot vandaag dan. Homminga is inmiddels een kliniek in Ede begonnen Nedspine misschien al oud nieuws maar door de situatie daar ben ik op deze site gekomen. 
Ook mijn operatie door H was voor niks de hernia was binnen 2 mnd in alle hevigheid terug. Hij kon me niet verder helpen en adviseerde spondylodese. Die is gedaan in zijn nieuwe kliniek door zijn collega v.d.Wijer maar later heeft hij hierin ook geholpen. Het is een slechte kliniek die inmiddels slecht te boek staat. De seconsopinion arts die ik had noemde het een fabriek i.p.v. kliniek! Mensen worden daar geholpen om veel en snel geld in het laatje te brengen en niet om mensen positief te helpen. Ik wil ook gaan uitzoeken of er iets tegen dit soort artsen aan te spannen is maar weet nog niet hoe! Misschien als er meer mensen zijn die die plan hebben dat we kunnen samenwerken want meer weten meer dan 1 en samen staat we sterk! Wil je meer weten over mijn situatie lees dan mijn stuk op het forum. Als je Nedspine bij zoeken intoetst zie je foute spondylodese bij nedspine. Ik hoop dat er snel actie kan worden genomen om meerdere lotgenoten te beperken!!!!!!

----------


## eloise

> Hallo allemaal, Ik ben Doreen net nieuw op deze forum site. Wat baal ik vreselijk, ook ik ben door Homminga aan een hernia geopereerd. Voor die stap hebben we op internet gezocht naar informatie over hem maar we vonden niks negatiefs. Tot vandaag dan. Homminga is inmiddels een kliniek in Ede begonnen Nedspine misschien al oud nieuws maar door de situatie daar ben ik op deze site gekomen. 
> Ook mijn operatie door H was voor niks de hernia was binnen 2 mnd in alle hevigheid terug. Hij kon me niet verder helpen en adviseerde spondylodese. Die is gedaan in zijn nieuwe kliniek door zijn collega v.d.Wijer maar later heeft hij hierin ook geholpen. Het is een slechte kliniek die inmiddels slecht te boek staat. De seconsopinion arts die ik had noemde het een fabriek i.p.v. kliniek! Mensen worden daar geholpen om veel en snel geld in het laatje te brengen en niet om mensen positief te helpen. Ik wil ook gaan uitzoeken of er iets tegen dit soort artsen aan te spannen is maar weet nog niet hoe! Misschien als er meer mensen zijn die die plan hebben dat we kunnen samenwerken want meer weten meer dan 1 en samen staat we sterk! Wil je meer weten over mijn situatie lees dan mijn stuk op het forum. Als je Nedspine bij zoeken intoetst zie je foute spondylodese bij nedspine. Ik hoop dat er snel actie kan worden genomen om meerdere lotgenoten te beperken!!!!!!


hay doreen graag wil ik reageren maar wil dat niet op de site terug zien hoe kan ik je mailen? groetjes

----------


## D.J

Het is jammer dat je via deze site geen priveberichten kan sturen! Tuurlijk wil ik mailen maar ik vindt het geen goed idee om mijn mailadres of verdere prive gegevens hier te plaatsen waar iedereen het kan zien! Ik ga even denken kijken hoe we dit kunnen aanpakken! Wordt snel vervolgd!!! :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## christel1

Je kan hier wel een PB sturen hoor, gewoon naar je instellingen gaan, daar op klikken en langs de linker kant zie je dan een kolom verschijnen en ergens in het midden staat privé berichten versturen, daar klik je dan op en dan kan je de naam intypen van iemand, onderwerp toevoegen en je kan typen tot 3000 letters of zoiets. Veel succes, en als je een PB terug krijgt dan zie je het bovenaan ook, dan staat er langs de rechtse kant 1 of 2 of 3.... 't is te zien hoe succesvol je bent, grapje hoor

----------


## D.J

Kheb je een prive bericht gestuurd maar wil even checken of die echt is aangekomen!

----------


## eloise

> Het is jammer dat je via deze site geen priveberichten kan sturen! Tuurlijk wil ik mailen maar ik vindt het geen goed idee om mijn mailadres of verdere prive gegevens hier te plaatsen waar iedereen het kan zien! Ik ga even denken kijken hoe we dit kunnen aanpakken! Wordt snel vervolgd!!!


hay ik kan je geen prive bericht sturen omdat je die optie uit heb gezet in je instellingen[zegt de site tegen me ]haha

----------


## eloise

> hay doreen graag wil ik reageren maar wil dat niet op de site terug zien hoe kan ik je mailen? groetjes


de site zegt dat je de optie van prive berichten uit heb staan[  :Big Grin:

----------


## etienne6

Zijn er misschien mensen die door dr Dame geopereerd zijn?

----------


## pascal

> Wie heeft soortgelijke ervaring met dr G. Hominga of Medinova?


Ik heb de reacties inmiddels allemaal gelezen. Zelf ben ik geopereerd in een ander filiaal aan de schouder door dr. van Ommeren. Hierbij is alles mis gegaan wat je kan bedenken. Op verzoek van Medinova zelf kreeg ik een second opinion in het OLVG bij dr. Willems.

Ik had er toen ol 3 operaties opzitten. Ik kwam in eerste instantie met een cyste in de schouder.
Van Ommeren heeft daarvoor i.p.v deze uit te spoelen een hele repair van gemaakt.

Het komt er op neer dat die heeft los gelaten het operatie materiaal bleek niet goed ( oplosbare ) ankers dat verhaal kreeg ik van v Ommeren.

Een tweede herstel operatie liet los, door het eerste materiaal zaten er resorptie resten in het bot als je daar weer schroefjes in zet ( botankers ) is de verbinding zwakker.

Derde operatie is een titanium anker ver van de gebruikelijke plaats geplaatst en doorboorde het kraakbeen en moest er ook uitgehaald worden.

Voor de schade is Medinova aansprakelijk gesteld en heb ik het ook gemeld bij de klachtencommissie. Normaliter komt die binnen 4 maanden tot een uitspraak. Bij mij duurde het 18 maanden omdat gezocht is naar een commissie lid voor mijn best wil een orthopeed!! Dit werd dr. de Bom... een van mijn klachten was belangenverstrengeling van de arts met de firma depuy ( de firma die importeur is voor johnson en johnson die het operatie materiaal leverde )
Een kijkje op uitzending gemist van Kro reporter laat jullie zien dat uitgerekend dr. de Bom zelf op de tv is geweest en beschuldigd van dezelfde belangen verstrengeling!! )

Overigens de second opinion bij dr. Willems kwam na 6 uur onderzoek er uit dat mijn eerste operatie nooit had moeten plaatsvinden en alles daarop een gevolg er van is geweest. Ik ben nu chronisch pijn patient zwaar aan de morfine en minimum inkomen voor de rest van mijn leven..

Maar goed over de arts heb ik een tiental klachten ingediend die zijn op 2 na allemaal gegrond verklaard... jullie raden het al het materiaal gebruik en belangen verstrengeling niet.. bedankt dr. de Bom.

Maar goed de indicatie stelling dat die niet goed was concludeerde ook de klachtencommissie net als dr. Willems en andere orthopeaden.. dus denk je dat je tenminste bij de verzekeraar wel schadeloos gesteld zal worden... Nou nee de VVAA waar Medinova verzekerd is wil eerst nog een second opinion omdat de arts zelf niet toegeeft!

Ook heeft de klachten commissie het advies gegeven voor mij een passende financiele oplossing te bieden buiten de verzekering om voor alles wat me daar gebeurd is...

Maar kers verse directeur die deze kliniek als money maker van de bekende familie Fentener van Vlissingen wil hier van af zien.. moest wel eerst op gesprek komen om zijn welgemeende excuses in ontvangst te nemenpfff mijn ongeval daar gebeurde in 2008 en de dir Arnoldy kwam afgelopen december 2013 in dienst ..

Maar hij wilde eerst zien wat de verzekering zou uitkeren en dan bepalen wat een Medinova uit moreel oogpunt bij zou moeten leggen..

Echter een weekje later na een gesprek met de verzekeraar hebben ze hem ingepeperd dat Medinova niet aansprakelijkheid moet aanvaarden..

Dus de zaak gaat voort.. Er is nu een ware hype op de televisie.. dat je in de medinova klinieken geholpen kan worden zonder lange wachttijden en dat het vergoed wordt..

Echter ik adviseer iedereen ga naar een compleet zieken huis hier gebeuren dingen die niet door de beugel kunnen..

Ik heb de arts zelfs moeten dagen voor het tuchtcollege omdat mij geweigerd wordt een leesbare versie van mijn patienten dossier te vertrekken volgens de wet heb je daar recht op.. In medinova vertelt men mij.. als we u een leesbare versie doen toekomen is de kans groot dat dat zal zorgen voor meer vragen en discussie... ja en ??

Ik adviseer u dus met klachten wel naar de klachtencommissie te gaan.. als u hulp nodig heeft wil ik u daar geheel vrijblijvend mee helpen.

Mochten er meer mensen zijn die deze ervaring hebben hoor ik dat graag. Ook van mensen die een losgelaten schouder operatie hebben gehad in deze of andere klinieken in de periode 2008.

----------


## Sportief

Hoi Etienne,

Beetje late reactie maar zit niet zo heel veel meer op de site. Dat moet je zien als zijnde dat het goed met me gaat, gelukkig.
Maar ik ben 1,5 geleden door Dr Daemen geopereerd aan een rughernia (L5/S1). 
Had je nog vragen of zijn die inmiddels beantwoord?

Mvgr 
Marjan Siep

----------


## giannissofia

> Ik heb de reacties inmiddels allemaal gelezen. Zelf ben ik geopereerd in een ander filiaal aan de schouder door dr. van Ommeren. Hierbij is alles mis gegaan wat je kan bedenken. Op verzoek van Medinova zelf kreeg ik een second opinion in het OLVG bij dr. Willems.
> 
> Ik had er toen ol 3 operaties opzitten. Ik kwam in eerste instantie met een cyste in de schouder.
> Van Ommeren heeft daarvoor i.p.v deze uit te spoelen een hele repair van gemaakt.
> 
> Het komt er op neer dat die heeft los gelaten het operatie materiaal bleek niet goed ( oplosbare ) ankers dat verhaal kreeg ik van v Ommeren.
> 
> Een tweede herstel operatie liet los, door het eerste materiaal zaten er resorptie resten in het bot als je daar weer schroefjes in zet ( botankers ) is de verbinding zwakker.
> 
> ...


hallo, ik ben bezig met een melding aan de Inspectie voor de gezondheidszorg en een strafrechtelijke aangifte tegen de Nedspine kliniek wegens naar mijn mening gepleegde strafbare feiten. Ik heb inmiddels ook de media/pers ingelicht om wellicht aan meerdere zaken te komen. Ook wij zijn slachtoffer geworden van de onkunde die plaats vindt in die kliniek. Mijn klachten gaan over de Nedspine kliniek, de heer H.T.F. van de Weijer Orthopedisch chirurg Nedspine p/a Pascalstraat 21 Tel: 0318-439280 en George Homminga Orthopedisch chirurg. Zou u zo vriendelijk willen zijn om uw contactgegevens naar me te mailen? Giannis G. mail: [email protected]

----------


## giannissofia

hallo, ik ben bezig met een melding aan de Inspectie voor de gezondheidszorg en een strafrechtelijke aangifte tegen de Nedspine kliniek wegens naar mijn mening gepleegde strafbare feiten. Ik heb inmiddels ook de media/pers ingelicht om wellicht aan meerdere zaken te komen. Ook wij zijn slachtoffer geworden van de onkunde die plaats vindt in die kliniek. Mijn klachten gaan over de Nedspine kliniek, de heer H.T.F. van de Weijer Orthopedisch chirurg Nedspine p/a Pascalstraat 21 Tel: 0318-439280 en George Homminga Orthopedisch chirurg. Zou u zo vriendelijk willen zijn om uw contactgegevens naar me te mailen? Giannis G. mail: [email protected]

----------


## giannissofia

hallo, ik ben bezig met een melding aan de Inspectie voor de gezondheidszorg en een strafrechtelijke aangifte tegen de Nedspine kliniek wegens naar mijn mening gepleegde strafbare feiten. Ik heb inmiddels ook de media/pers ingelicht om wellicht aan meerdere zaken te komen. Ook wij zijn slachtoffer geworden van de onkunde die plaats vindt in die kliniek. Mijn klachten gaan over de Nedspine kliniek, de heer H.T.F. van de Weijer Orthopedisch chirurg Nedspine p/a Pascalstraat 21 Tel: 0318-439280 en George Homminga Orthopedisch chirurg. Zou u zo vriendelijk willen zijn om uw contactgegevens naar me te mailen? Giannis G. mail: [email protected]

----------

